# Here are 2 of my crazy goats!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was trying to take pics of Daisy for pooch test pics - My OTHER Daisie that is a pygmy and my FAVORITE wanted to say hi! She is the one that a friend was to band her horns for me, and one broke off and she had wounds all over her belly and nose.

The other is good ol Joe Dirt - My new man!

Enjoy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so very cute!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh the Mullet Man lol. They look great!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe Dirt is not getting much taller but he is starting to fill out.

He has a beautiful straight back - I just wish that I knew how to train him to stand properly!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe Dirt is just handsome! I love his coloring  Daisie is pretty too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Daisie is my girl! She was one of my rescues where her and two other pygmies were in a tiny little dog run. They were severly overweight hooves had never been cut - she is 4 years old and never wormed or vaccinated.

I sent her to a person's house to have her horns banded and she came back to me with sores on her nose and tummy.

Now she is my best goat and my favorite! She will be with me forever!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe is a handsome little man, awesome color too! Daisy is as sweet as they get, I love those chubby faced pygmies, glad to hear that she is doing great after her previous life.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww they are both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I love Joe's color.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments.

I went and bought a really cheap digital today - like $20.00 digital. So hopefully I will have better pics this weekend! 

It has the ability to webcam and to also take short videos! 

Watch out goaties!!! LOL


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

what cute babies you have. great pictures to.


----------

